# Divorce and Reconciliation



## re4med (Jul 14, 2010)

I am not really sure where to put this question so please forgive me if this is the wrong place for this discussion. I have searched through the archives and could not find this question addressed. 

This is a sensitive issue and one that I would really welcome RE's and TE's to deal with if possible. This is not to say others cannot chime in and I would welcome that as well.

Those of you who are RE's and TE's: Have you ever had occasion to grant a divorce to an offended spouse even though the offending spouse, after confessing and repenting of their adultery, being disciplined by the church (suspension from the table), and then being restored by the church *seeks to reconcile with the offended spouse*?

If you have, would you be willing to explain your rationale for that action (why the divorce was granted though the offending spouse was striving for reconciliation).


----------

